# Bank account with access from UK



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello guys,
I have a query that is hopefully not too much trouble.
My wife wll return to Bicol in 2 weeks to sell some land and will have some cash to put in a bank. She has a PNB account but it is rubbish as you know. Is there any account she could set up here or there that would give her internet access from the UK to see if someone has paid cash into her account in the philippines. This would be handy as she rents a house out in the Philippines.
She is a dual citizen but resides here. 
Thanks for any advice you can give.

Mat


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

BDO has some type of account like that. I don't know anything about it. I make a deposit each month to a BDO account that is owned by a person whom I(my Wife) am purchasing some property from. All I have is the account name and account number at that branch. I don't know how he is informed, but he knows down to the minute each time I do make a deposit/payment into the account. I'm sure he has internet access to it, as he can withdraw from anywhere he is in the Philippines.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> BDO has some type of account like that. I don't know anything about it. I make a deposit each month to a BDO account that is owned by a person whom I(my Wife) am purchasing some property from. All I have is the account name and account number at that branch. I don't know how he is informed, but he knows down to the minute each time I do make a deposit/payment into the account. I'm sure he has internet access to it, as he can withdraw from anywhere he is in the Philippines.
> 
> Fred


I have it also at bdo. Not real fond of it.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't know about other banks but Metro bank has on-line access and you can access it from anywhere in the world. I can't see any other bank that you can do on-line banking with be any different.

Unless I am not understanding some part of the conversation it is very easy to set up the on-line banking and you can do it from anywhere in the world.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JShannon said:


> I don't know about other banks but Metro bank has on-line access and you can access it from anywhere in the world. I can't see any other bank that you can do on-line banking with be any different.
> 
> Unless I am not understanding some part of the conversation it is very easy to set up the on-line banking and you can do it from anywhere in the world.


Too many glitches due to phils internet. Dont think of things to be the same as usa,britain or other countries. Many things they copy but thats it,a copy. After living in rp awhile(i dont mean vacationing)you will see things as they are.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> Too many glitches due to phils internet. Dont think of things to be the same as usa,britain or other countries. Many things they copy but thats it,a copy. After living in rp awhile(i dont mean vacationing)you will see things as they are.


FULLY AGREE. Not only because of the poor internet, It seems that there is either or both lack of knowledge/lack of initiative to try to improve the circumstances so things just go on in a haphazard sort of way as "that's how it has to be done and there is no other way". As a foreigner trying to explain how to do something in a simpler or easier manner, you get the "Deer in the headlights" look and they just shut you out. I have learned to just walk away, rather than get all worked up about it. As long as the general populace here continue to accept this lack of customer support and initiative, it will continue to be a third world country. Have to always keep in mind that we are in fact visitors in this country. 

Fred


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> FULLY AGREE. Not only because of the poor internet, It seems that there is either or both lack of knowledge/lack of initiative to try to improve the circumstances so things just go on in a haphazard sort of way as "that's how it has to be done and there is no other way". As a foreigner trying to explain how to do something in a simpler or easier manner, you get the "Deer in the headlights" look and they just shut you out. I have learned to just walk away, rather than get all worked up about it. As long as the general populace here continue to accept this lack of customer support and initiative, it will continue to be a third world country. Have to always keep in mind that we are in fact visitors in this country.
> 
> Fred


Just wanted to add my agree. I cannot understand the lack of outrage by Filipino in general about the bad internet, often bad customer service, and dont forget the brownouts. Even my fiancee’s nephew who is in college planning to be a teacher. When I try to discuss what decent internet would mean to education I get that blank stare. But as you say ”we are the guest here”.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> FULLY AGREE. Not only because of the poor internet, It seems that there is either or both lack of knowledge/lack of initiative to try to improve the circumstances so things just go on in a haphazard sort of way as "that's how it has to be done and there is no other way". As a foreigner trying to explain how to do something in a simpler or easier manner, you get the "Deer in the headlights" look and they just shut you out. I have learned to just walk away, rather than get all worked up about it. As long as the general populace here continue to accept this lack of customer support and initiative, it will continue to be a third world country. Have to always keep in mind that we are in fact visitors in this country.
> 
> Fred


Well put and exactly right on the money. I remember reading a true story along those same lines. An expat living here ended up hiring a gardener to mow-cut the lawn in his rather large front AND back yard.

After the second time, the expat wondered why it seemed his gardener never finished the job. Turned out this nim-rod was using only 6 inch hand shears and was on his hands and knees to do the job. Naturally, there is no way to get it done fast enough to ever finish the job.

So, the expat feeling sorry for this poor schmuck working and sweating his tail end off in the blazing sun day after day; bought him a rather high priced, self propelled gas lawn mower.

Still, this "expert" gardener continued to use the hand shears rather than the new mower - stating to the expat boss that he preferred doing the way he always had! Go figure!
And that's why things never have and quite likely will never change here..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lawn or yard work*



Jet Lag said:


> Well put and exactly right on the money. I remember reading a true story along those same lines. An expat living here ended up hiring a gardener to mow-cut the lawn in his rather large front AND back yard.
> 
> After the second time, the expat wondered why it seemed his gardener never finished the job. Turned out this nim-rod was using only 6 inch hand shears and was on his hands and knees to do the job. Naturally, there is no way to get it done fast enough to ever finish the job.
> 
> ...


My in-laws use BDO and mentioned they use online transactions, they were able to transfer money into the BDO account here. I'll have to agree with many expats here, there's not much support for phone calls, emails and keeping the internet spots up to par...lol.

Jet, reason I got my gas Brush Cutter was that it would take 4 guys two days at 300 peso's or sometimes 500 peso's for the group to finish our backyard so roughly 1000 peso's to get my yard cut and of course they get hungry... want us to buy them booze and cigarettes, my gosh after I'm squeezed two days worth of wasted money and 2,000 peso's plus gone. 

Brush cutter uses two liters of gas for the front and 1/2 the back yard and it's done in a couple of hours, or I do the other half of the yard and it takes another liter of gas and it'll take me 4 hrs, so under 100 peso's the brush cutter has paid for itself more than one time in 5 years and I bought new for 14,000 pesos, it's a Robin/Subaru branded.


----------



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thaks guys I am now looking at BDO.

Mat


----------

